# School Project: Parody of Show, Psych



## Aiyooona (May 15, 2014)

Three of my drama club friends created this script as a homework assignment. i wrote it and they came up with ideas. It was made to be only about five minutes long, but its still funny. I realize there are typos and mistakes, this was meant to be fun, and I wrote this in an hour-and-a-half class period.  Thought I'd share it, because it certainly made us laugh! Enjjoy!!
Psych 
Scene 1​[ 1987. Little Shawn and Gus are digging a hole in the backyard. Shawn is reassuring Gus that he won’t get in trouble aa classmate walks up.]

*Classmate: *Hey Shawn! What are you doing?

*Shawn:* Back up Suzy!

*Classmate:* Come on Shawn! Will you please tell me?

*Shawn:* Gus!

*Gus*: Suzy. we are digging a hole.

*Classmate:* Woah! Shawn you’re so strong. What is the lunch box for?

*Shawn:* Gus!

*Gus:* We are putting it in the hole.

*Classmate*: So a time capsule?

*Gus:* Yes. Now Suzy will you please go away. 

*Classmate:* Can I put this in it? Shawn this is for when we get married. [Classmate throughs a ring in the lunchbox and runs away.] Bye Shawn! I will miss you. [Classmate blows a kiss.]

*Dad: *Shawn, what are you doing?

*Shawn: *Gus made me do it! [run away]

*Gus: *I didn’t do it, I swear!





Scene 2​[Shawn and Gus are in their office. Gus is on the computer and Shawn is bouncing a ball on the wall.]

*Shawn:* I am so thirsty! Gus throw me that Coke can. [Gus throws the Coke. The can hits Shawn.] Gus! Watch what you are doing! [ Shawn bends down and picks it up. Phone rings. They fight to pick it up. Shawn presses the speaker.]

*Juliet:* Hello?

*Shawn:* Oh, hi Juliet. 

*Juliet:* I thought Gus would answer! Anyway a classmate from elementary school of yours is dead. I want you two to investigate.

*Gus:* Who is it?

*Juliet:* Suzy Ryans

*Shawn:* I refuse!

*Gus:* Shawn! We will be there soon, Juliet. [He hangs up the phone. Shawn glares at Gus.]

Scene 3​[Shawn and Gus arrive on scene. Lassie and Juliet are already there.]

*Lassiter:* What are you two doing here?

*Juliet:* I invited them. 

*Lassiter:* O’ hara! We don’t allow incompetent idiots in investigations!

*Juliet:* [ignores him] Okay guys follow me, here’s the body. [A person is standing in front of the body.]

*Shawn: *Hello my name is Shawn Spencer and this is my partner Sanchez McGillicuddy. 

*Person: *[Nods] Here’s the body. [He walks away. Juliet and Lassiter ad-lib explain the case, Shawn and Gus ignore them. Shawn sees the tattoo saying colas on the victim’s arm.] 

*Juliet: *The victim was found at 0400 on Westside street. Female, 5 foot 10 inches, red hair, blue eyes. She has been identified as Suzy Ryans.

*Shawn: *Lassie, any leads as to who the killer is?

*Gus: *Should we take a moment of silence for this art of our past?

*Shawn: *Gus, she was a creepy, stalkerish girl who was obsessed with every boy in our class! Why would you be sorry she’s gone? 

*Gus: *Because, Shawn, it’s only respectful to honor the dead. 

*Shawn: *But we didn’t even like her-

*Lassiter*: You idiots just shut up and listen. The killer has been commonly called the cola killer. We have found Coke cans at every scene and they all have the same prints.

*Gus: *Then why do you need our help?

*Juliet: *The killer always has a different alias. We haven’t been able to find an identity for the killer. 

*Shawn:* I’m having a vision! [He has obnoxious vision.] The killer’s name is Steve Cola!

*Lassiter:* Whatever. [turns to Juliet] I told you they’d be useless! Get out![ Shawn and Gus walk away.]

*Gus:* How’d you know that?

*Shawn: *Dude, there’s a tattoo on the victim’s arm that said Steve Cola and there was a skull on it! You don’t have to be a psychic to figure out that she didn’t have a tattoo! 

*Gus: *Let’s just go. I have to get work. [walks away]

*Shawn: *Gus! Wait up! [runs to Gus]

Scene 4​[Drive a car onto the scene. Shawn and Gus get out of the car. ]
*Juliet: *Gus, I didn’t know you got a new car.

*Shawn: *Well, Juliet, the blue wasn’t working for us. Besides, red is more sexy. 

*Gus: *Shawn that was the companies car! 

*Shawn: *Well, now this one can be the companies car!

*Lassiter: *You two stop. This is where Steve Cola works. You two stay out here when we go inside. [Lassiter and Juliet go inside.Shawn and Gus follow.]

*Shawn: *So where is this Steve Cola guy?

*Lassiter:*We told you to stay outside! Its a girl and now you need to go outside, [Shawn and Gus follow them] Now!

*Gus:* Lassie, you should know how we work by now. 

*Lassiter:* Fine, then follow us and be quiet. 
[Walk up to a woman that seems to be working. ]

*Gus:* Are you Steve Cola?
[Looks up frantically]

*Lassiter: *I told you to shut up!

*Steve*: I didn't do it!!!
[ runs out of the shop. Lassiter, Juliet, Shawn and Gus follow]

*Juliet: *stop!! 
[ Lassiter holds up gun. Steve stops and holds hand ip] 


Scene 5​[ polic station all cast are there] 
*Lassiter: *you really thought you can get away with that? 

*Gus: *yea! Why? That's my question. 

*Steve: *it was supposed to be my company! 
Ryan's stole my company! I had to have the ingredients to that coke! 
*Shawn:* you know you could have just looked at the ingredients on the back, right? 

*Steve: *[ yells hysterically] 

*Shawn: *well, Lassiter, looks like another case solved!

*Gus: *yea! So where's our pay? 

*Lassiter and Juliet: *get out!!!


----------



## fearofboredom (Jun 2, 2014)

Love this show! You definitely captured Shawn and Gus to the tee, I think. What happened to the blueberry? I think I would have laughed more at the 'Shawn, that was the company's car!' quote if I'd known Shawn had crashed it as a distraction in an investigation, or gotten it blown up or ran it off a bridge or something


----------



## Whosthatboy305 (Sep 19, 2014)

Very we'll done


----------



## Renaissance Man (Oct 3, 2015)

I never watched psych, but I watched the trailer once. And wanted to see the show. I find reading script formatted works aggrevating, but as I'm converting some of my works to script format I decided to take a look in this section. I think more dialogue could be added at the beginning to indicate what words are being exchanged in that opening argument.

I'll try reading it more closely. See if I have anymore feedback for you.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Oct 3, 2015)

I read through it in a little more detail. The SPaG is comparable to my own. You've got some missing letters. And I think this is a lot shorter than an hour long episode would be.Shawn reminds me, slightly of Patrick Jane, the Mentalist,  a show that I did see some of.

As a writer of fan fiction that I hope to get accepted by a those in charge of the franchise in question I dislike the term 'parody' when the same characters are used as the ones in the fiction being made fun of.


----------

